# Which is Your Favourite Unevolved Pokemon



## Swarmy (Oct 24, 2013)

As the title says, which is your favourite unevolved pokemon and why?

To make things clear you can pick any stage as long as it's not the final fully evolved one, mega evolutions DO NOT count so pokemon like Heracross or Pinsir can not be chosen.


For me it's this little guy: 
I have always imagined him as my Pikachu  Never evolving him and keeping him outside his pokeball 
I love that he is based on ground beetles (especially the Carabus genus) and I recently found out that those beetles actually use liquifying juices on their prey much like Karrablast's pokedex entry mentions.

Next in line (and almost winner) is: 
I find Paras to be one of the cutest (kind of) anatomically correct bugs in the games so far, plus I freaking love mushrooms 

/not a junkie


----------



## Lace (Oct 24, 2013)

Evee because it's the cutest non-evolved in my opinion


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 24, 2013)

Fennekin 

It's got...A sort of radiant glow about it's design and capabilities to me.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 24, 2013)

Mew


----------



## Bioness (Oct 24, 2013)

Mew doesn't count ^

As for me I haven't really thought about it as I usually only focus on their fully evolved stages but these are some I like a lot (Not including 6th generation).


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm quite fond of Solosis and Joltik.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 25, 2013)

Honedge, I suppose.


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 25, 2013)

Eevee for me.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 25, 2013)

eevee is hella adorbs
have a level 100 one with a everstone :33


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 25, 2013)

Dragonair and vigoroth


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Ghost (Oct 26, 2013)

Heracross :33


----------



## Rax (Oct 26, 2013)

Sableye :33


----------



## Saru (Oct 26, 2013)

So in summary, I guess I like reptiles and wicked wicks.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## BiNexus (Oct 26, 2013)

Joltik, Pancham, Quillava, Deino, Scyther, Dratini and

GOOMY
​


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 27, 2013)

​
There's just something about Drowzee that I always loved. Maybe I feel connected because we both creep on little children as they sleep.


----------



## Saru (Oct 27, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> GOOMY​



I totally forgot about Goomy


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 27, 2013)

Couldn't fit Goomy because of image limits.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

Totodile.


Always totodile


----------



## Scizor (Oct 27, 2013)

Braixen>Delphox imo, so I guess Braixen.

Though Dragonair is awesome too and I'm probably forgetting about quite some other cool first/second stage Pok?s.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 27, 2013)

I personally love 2nd generation starters. They're so cool


----------



## lou reed (Oct 27, 2013)

absol
sneasel
scyther
bagon
cyndaquil
murkrow
maractus
kabutops
cryogonal


----------



## Solar (Oct 29, 2013)

Spoink, Spheal, Igglybuff, or Swinub. I can't pick between the four because they're just so cute. <3


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 29, 2013)

I think Mareep is my absolute favorite, with others following closely behind.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I think Mareep is my absolute favorite, with others following closely behind.



then there is this pokemon

Pwnsheep :33


----------



## ElementX (Nov 3, 2013)

Snivy>both it's evolutions.


----------



## Kagemizu (Nov 7, 2013)

Wartortle

Pawniard

Nuzleaf

Cubone


----------



## Cheeky (Nov 25, 2013)

Magmar, Rhydon and Lickitung also deserve mentions.


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

JigglyPuff


----------



## sworder (Jan 16, 2014)

this little guy is a badass


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 17, 2014)

Grovyle. I always thought it looked so much cooler than Sceptile. 

After that, Doublade and Fennekin. I feel like Doublade should have been an offense-oriented branch evolution, and Fennekin is _just so freaking adorable_!


----------



## Island (Jan 18, 2014)

Mudkip. Mudkip. Mudkip.

Espurr is cool too. Mareep and Trapinch have grown on me because of how much I like their final evolutions. Plus, Trapinch's attack animation in X/Y is hilarious.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 19, 2014)

Espurr
/thread


----------



## Sine (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Anemone (Jan 25, 2014)

Cubone and Oshawott


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Feb 7, 2014)

Charmander- left it unevolved in Red. so frickin adorable.
Ivysaur-Pretty
Quilava-Just really prefer this stage to Typhlosion the Fire on it's head just 
Fennekin- just adorable that big tail 
Zigzagoon- cute and the battle animation in X/Y just awesome.
Dragonair-Just beautiful.


----------

